

Higgs Boson particle discovery confirmed - Maven911
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexknapp/2012/09/12/higgs-boson-discovery-has-been-confirmed/

======
pif
> after the debacle of the OPERA group’s claim they discovered faster-than-
> light particles

AFAIK, this is wrong! They never made such a claim: they just stated what they
had observed and asked for help to find out the error in their own
measurements.

